# High Noon



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 3, 2020)

On TV last night. I must have seen this film 100 times. Its pretty downbeat stuff and most of the characters are worthless and cowardly.

John Wayne fell out with Gary Cooper over the final scene when Marshall Will Kane took off his badge and threw it in the dirt. Wayne felt it was anti American because the badge was a symbol of the US.

I think Fred Zinneman was on a blacklist at one time, a great director.

I dont see it as an American story as such. I could see this playing out in any part of the world. People generally want a quiet life and will always find a reason to not put themselves on offer.

Grace Kelly as well.

10/10


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2020)

I think the movie was overrated as a Great Western
Most characters were pretty cartoonish 

Gary Cooper just played Gary Cooper


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I think the movie was overrated as a Great Western
> Most characters were pretty cartoonish
> 
> Gary Cooper just played Gary Cooper



I liked it


----------



## Compost (Feb 3, 2020)

It's not one of my favorite westerns.  But then, I prefer Randolph Scott.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 3, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> On TV last night. I must have seen this film 100 times. Its pretty downbeat stuff and most of the characters are worthless and cowardly.
> 
> John Wayne fell out with Gary Cooper over the final scene when Marshall Will Kane took off his badge and threw it in the dirt. Wayne felt it was anti American because the badge was a symbol of the US.
> 
> ...



The casting of Grace Kelly very bizarro, Grace Kelly is so un-Western film material. This film "High Noon" was the first film that Lee Van Cleef was in.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I think the movie was overrated as a Great Western
> Most characters were pretty cartoonish
> 
> Gary Cooper just played Gary Cooper



Gary Cooper was not the greatest of actors ditto John Wayne.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > On TV last night. I must have seen this film 100 times. Its pretty downbeat stuff and most of the characters are worthless and cowardly.
> ...


Agree

Kelly is a High Society Girl

Love Lee Van Cleef, he is a scene stealer


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll take SHANE over HIGH NOON any day.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think the movie was overrated as a Great Western
> ...



I liked John Wayne in The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



It's that leer.  Better than Nicholson's.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm not a big fan of Westerns, the only ones I like are the Clint Eastwood/Sergio Leone Spaghetti Westerns and also Clint Eastwood's "High Plains Drifter" and Sergio Leone's "Once Upon A Time In The West", I can watch "Shane" also.

I can watch John Wayne in the Detective films he made "McQ" and "Brannigan"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Lee Van Cleef was great yes, he had a very sinister look about him, very menacing on screen.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 3, 2020)

"High Noon" set the stage for the so-called anti-hero surge. Throwing away the badge was a big symbol of rejecting a society that was hypocritical and devoid of honor. 
Too bad we never learn from movies (Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, for an early, powerful example).


----------



## Flopper (Feb 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> On TV last night. I must have seen this film 100 times. Its pretty downbeat stuff and most of the characters are worthless and cowardly.
> 
> John Wayne fell out with Gary Cooper over the final scene when Marshall Will Kane took off his badge and threw it in the dirt. Wayne felt it was anti American because the badge was a symbol of the US.
> 
> ...


Not, your typical western, high tension but not a lot of action. _High Noon_ is generally considered an allegory against blacklisting and McCarthism, but it gained respect in the conservative community. It has been cited as a favorite by several US presidents,  Dwight Eisenhower screened the film at the White House, and Bill Clinton hosted a record 17 White House screenings. "It's no accident that politicians see themselves as Gary Cooper in _High Noon_," Clinton said. "Not just politicians, but anyone who's forced to go against the popular will. Any time you're alone and you feel you're not getting the support you need, Cooper's Will Kane becomes the perfect metaphor. Ronald Reagan cited _High Noon_ as his favorite film, due to the protagonist's strong commitment to duty and the law.   John Wayne hated the film.  He said it was "the most un-American thing I've ever seen in my whole life", and later teamed with director Howard Hawks to make Rio Bravo in response. "I made Rio Bravo because I didn't like _High Noon_," Hawks explained. "Neither did Duke [Wayne]. I didn't think a good town marshal was going to run around town like a chicken with his head cut off asking everyone to help. And who saves him? His Quaker wife. That isn't my idea of a good Western."  Duke of course saw the old west as a time when men were men and women were women and they behaved as such.

High Noon - Wikipedia


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> On TV last night. I must have seen this film 100 times. Its pretty downbeat stuff and most of the characters are worthless and cowardly.
> 
> John Wayne fell out with Gary Cooper over the final scene when Marshall Will Kane took off his badge and threw it in the dirt. Wayne felt it was anti American because the badge was a symbol of the US.
> 
> ...





I liked this one a lot better.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2020)

Was this a film about pot ?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Was this a film about pot ?


No, heavy metal; lead.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2020)

Compost said:


> It's not one of my favorite westerns.  But then, I prefer Randolph Scott.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2020)

John Wayne got the movie 'Rio Lobo' made as a counter to 'High Noon'... a brave sheriff, with the support of the townspeople, in a stand off against thugs trying to free his murderous prisoner.

Dean Martin's character is redeemed in the end by taking a brave stand.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 5, 2020)

In a famous Middle Eastern story, not a Western, one man stands up for individual, spiritual freedom against vicious materialism and is assassinated by the state. He died alone, betrayed by followers, and the perpetrators went on to riches and glory for centuries more. A sad and tormenting tale.
Ironically, that man is remembered more than anyone else from his age.
The bravado and machism of fake personalities does not inspire us in the same way.
The meek, in this case, certainly do inherit the world.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2020)

fncceo said:


> John Wayne got the movie 'Rio Lobo' made as a counter to 'High Noon'... a brave sheriff, with the support of the townspeople, in a stand off against thugs trying to free his murderous prisoner.
> 
> Dean Martin's character is redeemed in the end by taking a brave stand.


That was Rio Bravo. Rio Lobo was the one where he goes chasing a reb spy after the war.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 5, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think the movie was overrated as a Great Western
> ...


Both had great appeal to movie goers due to their screen persona as did Jimmy Stewart, James Dean, and Brando.  This doesn't have much do with acting ability but rather the ability to present a consistent persona that most movie goers like.  As much as I like Stewart, I don't consider him a great actor.  In all his movies, he plays Jimmy Stewart.  Instead of Stewart becoming his charter, the character becomes Stewart.  Much the same thing can be said about John Wayne.  He made over 75 movies and played John Wayne in almost everyone of them.

To me a great actor is a performer who can take on a wide variety of roles and create unique character in each of role.  For example, Dustin Hoffman, in Rain Main, The Graduate, Midnight Cowboy, Tootsie, Little Big Man and Kramer vs Kramer.  He brings his charters to life with their own unique personalities.  So when you watch these movie you see Dorothy Michaels,  "Ratso" Rizzo,  Benjamin Braddock, or Raymond not Dustin Hoffman, an actor know for his irascible behavior on the set, indecisive, a perfectionist that is never satisfied with anything, and a supporter of radical causes.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 6, 2020)

*High Noon* didn't represent the reality of the 'Old West'; I would agree with Wayne that it was 'un-American' in the sense that it didn't represent the typical western town and the values that prevailed in an essentially lawless era, and I generally hate Wayne's ridiculously bad movies. People stuck together much more than they would in a typical 'settled' eastern city. It was a matter of necessity; small tax base, one sheriff for an entire county, which could be a huge area in western territories. Vigilante posses were the norm, and despite all the bad press they get in modern times were very effective and few they hung were innocent victims.

A much more accurate movie scene of the American West would be from the movie *Dillinger* actually, when the character played by Harry Dean Stanton runs out of gas in the little town and gets shot to death by the locals. Never look to Hollywood for an accurate historical portrayal of life in the West. One should also note that the majority of westerners in some periods and regions were not even native to the U.S., but were immigrants from South America, Australia, and Europe, especially during the gold rushes, so at least half of any citizens in any western supposed to have taken place after 1840 should have a foreign accent, and sound much more like Tommy than Gary Cooper, especially the violent outlaws.

I still like the movie, and Gary Cooper's portrayals in general, but I can do that without having to take the movie content itself as real history or any sort of link to reality.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2020)

Picaro said:


> *High Noon* didn't represent the reality of the 'Old West'; I would agree with Wayne that it was 'un-American' in the sense that it didn't represent the typical western town and the values that prevailed in an essentially lawless era, and I generally hate Wayne's ridiculously bad movies. People stuck together much more than they would in a typical 'settled' eastern city. It was a matter of necessity; small tax base, one sheriff for an entire county, which could be a huge area in western territories. Vigilante posses were the norm, and despite all the bad press they get in modern times were very effective and few they hung were innocent victims.
> 
> A much more accurate movie scene of the American West would be from the movie *Dillinger* actually, when the character played by Harry Dean Stanton runs out of gas in the little town and gets shot to death by the locals. Never look to Hollywood for an accurate historical portrayal of life in the West. One should also note that the majority of westerners in some periods and regions were not even native to the U.S., but were immigrants from South America, Australia, and Europe, especially during the gold rushes, so at least half of any citizens in any western supposed to have taken place after 1840 should have a foreign accent, and sound much more like Tommy than Gary Cooper, especially the violent outlaws.
> 
> I still like the movie, and Gary Cooper's portrayals in general, but I can do that without having to take the movie content itself as real history or any sort of link to reality.


An example of your theory would be the Jesse James bank robbery in Northfield MN. The townspeople caught wind of the robbery and shot up the James Gang as they came out of the bank.


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 6, 2020)

Some movies, no matter the genre, can offer a different perspective on events- High Noon didn't.
Most westerns don't especially during the era of High Noon- Roy Rogers and Gene Autry come to mind as do Hopalong Cassidy, Lash Larue, the Cisco Kid. Gunsmoke, Bonanza, etc. 
It's funny that Larry McMurtry wrote Lonesome Dove with the thought of dispelling the myth of the romantic west and did exactly the opposite.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 6, 2020)

"Do not forsake me oh my darlin". The late great comedian John Ritter's father Tex Ritter sang the theme song that became a #1 hit.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 6, 2020)

Here lately I keep noticing how many old westerns Dennis Hopper was in as  bit player. Weird, because I don't recall noticing him or heard of him until *Easy Rider* came out, and I'd seen all those movies sometimes several times apiece over the year.

In any case, I liked Glenn Ford and Henry Fonda better than Wayne, except for Wayne's role in *Liberty Vallance* and the movie where he's tracking down his sister or daughter who had been kidnapped by indians to kill her. I haven't seen it in a long time and can't remember the name of it, but he's done two or three with the same plot line, kidnapped kid, but that one was actually good.

Richard Widmark and James Stewart did one with the same theme, only they were representatives asked to negotiate a trade for the family of a girl who had been kidnapped; can't remember the name of it either but it was pretty good.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > *High Noon* didn't represent the reality of the 'Old West'; I would agree with Wayne that it was 'un-American' in the sense that it didn't represent the typical western town and the values that prevailed in an essentially lawless era, and I generally hate Wayne's ridiculously bad movies. People stuck together much more than they would in a typical 'settled' eastern city. It was a matter of necessity; small tax base, one sheriff for an entire county, which could be a huge area in western territories. Vigilante posses were the norm, and despite all the bad press they get in modern times were very effective and few they hung were innocent victims.
> ...



It's just a fact of life in the West, not a theory, really, as is the fact than many places in the West had strict gun control laws and no Supreme Court ruling ever challenged them or forced them repealed, something that drives the 2nd Amendment fanatics nuts. As for 'vigilantes' my grandfather and his fellow American Legion members were on call during the oil boom around Ranger, Tx. and during the Depression for aid to the county sheriff during the crime waves in those days; few local law enforcement officers could handle a lot of crime and violence on their own, and in many cases they didn't wait for him to call; when they heard shooting and mayhem, they called each other and took care of it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Here lately I keep noticing how many old westerns Dennis Hopper was in as  bit player. Weird, because I don't recall noticing him or heard of him until *Easy Rider* came out, and I'd seen all those movies sometimes several times apiece over the year.
> 
> In any case, I liked Glenn Ford and Henry Fonda better than Wayne, except for Wayne's role in *Liberty Vallance* and the movie where he's tracking down his sister or daughter who had been kidnapped by indians to kill her. I haven't seen it in a long time and can't remember the name of it, but he's done two or three with the same plot line, kidnapped kid, but that one was actually good.
> 
> Richard Widmark and James Stewart did one with the same theme, only they were representatives asked to negotiate a trade for the family of a girl who had been kidnapped; can't remember the name of it either but it was pretty good.


The Searchers


----------



## Flopper (Feb 6, 2020)

Picaro said:


> *High Noon* didn't represent the reality of the 'Old West'; I would agree with Wayne that it was 'un-American' in the sense that it didn't represent the typical western town and the values that prevailed in an essentially lawless era, and I generally hate Wayne's ridiculously bad movies. People stuck together much more than they would in a typical 'settled' eastern city. It was a matter of necessity; small tax base, one sheriff for an entire county, which could be a huge area in western territories. Vigilante posses were the norm, and despite all the bad press they get in modern times were very effective and few they hung were innocent victims.
> 
> A much more accurate movie scene of the American West would be from the movie *Dillinger* actually, when the character played by Harry Dean Stanton runs out of gas in the little town and gets shot to death by the locals. Never look to Hollywood for an accurate historical portrayal of life in the West. One should also note that the majority of westerners in some periods and regions were not even native to the U.S., but were immigrants from South America, Australia, and Europe, especially during the gold rushes, so at least half of any citizens in any western supposed to have taken place after 1840 should have a foreign accent, and sound much more like Tommy than Gary Cooper, especially the violent outlaws.
> 
> I still like the movie, and Gary Cooper's portrayals in general, but I can do that without having to take the movie content itself as real history or any sort of link to reality.


It's pretty rare to see a movie about the "Old West" that comes anything close to reality.  Gun fights on the streets as depicted in movies were rare.  No lawman in his right mind walked down the middle of a street to face off against a fast gun.  Wyatt Earp when asked what is the best way to shoot a man.  He replied, "In the back of course."

John Wayne's depiction of the Old West was pure fiction.  It was as phony as the "Code of the West" which was created on the silver screen. The real drama that most people faced on the frontier was the fight against the weather, disease, poverty, and ever present loneliness.  This was not exciting enough for the Dime novelist and early movie makers so they created a fantasy version of the West.


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2020)

My favorite classic westerns are The Man That Shot Liberty Valance and Red River.  The Searchers was also great.

High Noon is OK but nothing special.  Too dramatic.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 6, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Here lately I keep noticing how many old westerns Dennis Hopper was in as  bit player. Weird, because I don't recall noticing him or heard of him until *Easy Rider* came out, and I'd seen all those movies sometimes several times apiece over the year.
> 
> In any case, I liked Glenn Ford and Henry Fonda better than Wayne, except for Wayne's role in *Liberty Vallance* and the movie where he's tracking down his sister or daughter who had been kidnapped by indians to kill her. I haven't seen it in a long time and can't remember the name of it, but he's done two or three with the same plot line, kidnapped kid, but that one was actually good.
> 
> Richard Widmark and James Stewart did one with the same theme, only they were representatives asked to negotiate a trade for the family of a girl who had been kidnapped; can't remember the name of it either but it was pretty good.


One of Glenn Ford's best western's was the "The Sheepman", a western that combined humor and action to produce a really entertaining movie. Ford's best roles were playing  ordinary men in unusual circumstances.

We don't hear much about Ford's personal life but it was a far cry from his screen roles.  Believe it or not Glenn's real name was Gwyllyn.  The actor, William Holden was his son.  He served in WWII, the Korean War and Vietnam, yet he never saw combat.  He made most of his movies in between commitments in the reserves.
*
Off screen he was a womanizer who had affairs with most of his leading ladies including  Rita Hayworth, Maria Schell, Geradine Brooks, Stella Stevenson, Gloria Grahame, Eva Gabor, Barbara Standwyck, Joan Crawford, and Marilyn Monroe.  According to a biography, Glenn Ford: A Life, he had affairs with 146 actresses, all documented in his diaries.  Ford also documented his many relationships by taping every phone conversation he ever had with all of his celebrity lovers and friends for 40 years. Presidents Richard Nixon and Ronald Reagan are on these recordings as well as Rita Hayworth, Frank Sinatra, William Holden, John Wayne, Cary Grant, Ava Gardner, Gregory Peck, James Mason, Lucille Ball, James Stewart, Henry Fonda, Angie Dickinson, Joan Crawford, Bette Davis, Charlton Heston and Debbie Reynolds. Ford installed the recording system to listen in on his first wife, Eleanor Powell's conversations, fearing that she would find out about his serial cheating and leave him. *
*Glenn Ford - Wikipedia*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > *High Noon* didn't represent the reality of the 'Old West'; I would agree with Wayne that it was 'un-American' in the sense that it didn't represent the typical western town and the values that prevailed in an essentially lawless era, and I generally hate Wayne's ridiculously bad movies. People stuck together much more than they would in a typical 'settled' eastern city. It was a matter of necessity; small tax base, one sheriff for an entire county, which could be a huge area in western territories. Vigilante posses were the norm, and despite all the bad press they get in modern times were very effective and few they hung were innocent victims.
> ...


Reality is overvalued. Unforgiven would have been a better movie if it hadnt been so downbeat. Every era puts its own stamp on the story through clothing, hairstyles, and language.
For me the west is a place to escape and live the dream. I would have joined Wayne on his quest in the Searchers and stood by Will Kaine in High Noon, would have followed Shane to the crack of doom. Would have liked working at the High Chaparral or Shiloh as well.

Bringing in the herd, fixing fences on the south pasture, into town on Saturday night. Beef and beans and coffee always on the go. What a life - in theory.

My generation was brought up on these films. The next generation was brought up on Star Wars which was basically westerns in space. Dont know what those kids dream of.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > *High Noon* didn't represent the reality of the 'Old West'; I would agree with Wayne that it was 'un-American' in the sense that it didn't represent the typical western town and the values that prevailed in an essentially lawless era, and I generally hate Wayne's ridiculously bad movies. People stuck together much more than they would in a typical 'settled' eastern city. It was a matter of necessity; small tax base, one sheriff for an entire county, which could be a huge area in western territories. Vigilante posses were the norm, and despite all the bad press they get in modern times were very effective and few they hung were innocent victims.
> ...




Even the much mythologized  'Mountain Men' were essentially company employees of the big fur trading companies, like John Jacob Astor, who was quite an adventurer himself in his early years before he became the world's biggest slumlord in Manhattan. They had schedules to meet and loans to pay off, and quality standards for their 'products' they had to practice. Settling the West was all about business enterprises and opportunity unavailable back East at any price. Lots of scams, too, with the railroads heading the list of scammers, dumping people out on the raw Prairies and leaving them to die, after selling them land they couldn't farm or develop.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> It's pretty rare to see a movie about the "Old West" that comes anything close to reality.  Gun fights on the streets as depicted in movies were rare.  No lawman in his right mind walked down the middle of a street to face off against a fast gun.  Wyatt Earp when asked what is the best way to shoot a man.  He replied, "In the back of course."
> 
> .



lol something like that was made into a scene on the old TV western *Maverick*; he was being followed around by some young easterner who had read about him and thought him a hero, and when Maverick got called out by some outlaw in a saloon, he told the kid to hide  by the door and watch in case the outlaw came back in the saloon while he was going to sneak around behind him and see if he could get a shot at him from behind. The kid was shocked, of course, and of course after learning how it was really done became disillusioned with his hero. It was a good episode, and a good series considering it was TV.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 7, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


They dream of having their phone implanted so they don't have to carry it or ever drop it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


What?
No Blazing Saddles?


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 7, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty rare to see a movie about the "Old West" that comes anything close to reality.  Gun fights on the streets as depicted in movies were rare.  No lawman in his right mind walked down the middle of a street to face off against a fast gun.  Wyatt Earp when asked what is the best way to shoot a man.  He replied, "In the back of course."
> ...


"Unforgiven" is a great movie. Eastwood was a genius, playing on the history of his past characters in the mind of the audience. So many elements were masterfully woven; fake news (the biographer), gun control, vindictive women, sadistic (toxic) men, the difficulty of shedding one's past and deep nature, the power of friendship...
Truly great.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 7, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



That was the one of the last movies I saw on a big screen, that and *Bram Stoker's Dracula*. It was indeed a good movie.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 7, 2020)

Picaro said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Oldman was incredible (as he often is).


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Stewart and Wayne were  comforts to viewers.  That is part of the popularity package. I never thought of Hoffman as that good. Unique characters maybe. But forgettable ones also. For they certainly play John Wayne movies more then Hoffman movies a lot more on cable TV.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 7, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Unforgiven was good but I liked Eastwood as Josey Wales better. He learned a lot how to make Westerns from those spaghetti ones he did.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 7, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


More people eat potato chips than foie gras.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 7, 2020)

Imagine "High Noon" remade with Jack Nicholson at the time of 'Chinatown' as marshal and Gary Oldman of "Leon" era as vengeful convict.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 7, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Don't get me wrong, the fantasy version of the old west can be very entertaining.  The problem occurs when people start mistaking fantasy for fact.  The idea of the American West was created to glorify the American people, especially white American men.  And most of these ideas have made their way into popular icons and themes created by the media through film.  The idea of the American West avoids all of the contradictory parts of history such as Native American enslavement and driving them out of their lands, Women’s rights, and acceptance vigilante justice.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


John Wayne is a screen personality.  He made  of over 75 movies and played John Wayne in everyone of them.  That is not acting.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 8, 2020)

As Lee Strasberg said to Bobby Lewis the first time he saw him in a play, "That's not acting, it's presenting."


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I always thought Hoffman was overrated. Especially in the 70s and 80s. It seemed he tried too hard and his acting was forced. Rain Man was like Forrest Gump.....A character any 12 year old could imitate


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


That’s because potato chips go better with dip


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


...and so many people are 'dippy' (remember that term?);


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Hoffman was/is good, but we agree that he tried too hard. Reminds me of another acting story. According to hearsay, Olivier asked him why he went running so long every time before a take for a scene in "Marathon Man" (it took a great deal of shooting time while everyone else sat around waiting). Hoffman replied that it was to prepare and get really into the character of someone running for his life. Olivier looked at him, somewhat perplexed, and said, "Why don't you just act it?"


----------



## williepete (Feb 8, 2020)

Have any of you seen the air conditioners in High Noon? There are two of them that made it into the movie. Here's one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCV9jf4RVh8


----------



## Corazon (Feb 8, 2020)

williepete said:


> Have any of you seen the air conditioners in High Noon? There are two of them that made it into the movie. Here's one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCV9jf4RVh8


I've seen this movie before but never noticed that air conditioner!


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 8, 2020)

If "Marshal" Romney runs for President as a Democrat, the next election could be a "High Noon" moment.
Grace Kelly's part played by the 'liberals'.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I watched "McQ" again last night, not seen it for several years but my above post reminded me of it and so I watched it again. It was made in 1974 and also stars Eddie Albert. John Wayne plays Det. Lt. Lon McHugh who is sort of a Harry Callaghan-esque Rogue Cop *, the whole film takes place in Seattle.

* "Dirty Harry" (1971) and "Magnum Force" (1973) are of course each 100% superior to "McQ" 

Here is the original trailer:


McQ - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have heard of "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" but never seen it and so I'll put it on my list of to watch. It obviously has an interesting cast with James Stewart, Edmond O'Brien, Vera Miles, Lee Marvin, Lee Van Cleef, John Carradine and Woody Strode. 

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance - Wikipedia


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/—-/ Gene Pitney’s version of The Man who Shot Liberty Valance is my favorite western song. I don’t know why it wasn’t used in the movie.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 8, 2020)

An existential message in "High Noon" is that everyone faces decisive moments alone. As events unraveled, unforeseen elements played a role, but he thought he was isolated, and was.
That wasn't the message of the film, but the idea carried over.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Best Western I have ever seen


----------



## Flopper (Feb 8, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


A western worth watching.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 8, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


To me it is obvious that Dustin Hoffman is a fine actor and apparently many agree.  He has 20 best actor award nominations and wins which include, two Academy Awards, six Golden Globe Awards (including the Cecil B. DeMille Award), four BAFTAs, three Drama Desk Awards, and two Emmy Awards.

Unfortunately, he has a reputation of being one of the hardest actors to work with in Hollywood. Many of his co-stars and directors refuse to work with him.  His insistence on re-shooting scenes, last minute script changes, showing up late for shots, criticizing fellow actors, and contract disputes has resulted in only a few leading roles in major productions over the last 15 years.

I found the 1992 production of "Hero" which he starred very entertaining.  It's seldom  seen, probably because it was not a financial success.  It is about a pickpocket and petty criminal who anonymously rescues survivors of an airplane crash.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I bought the DVD off Amazon at a very good price, it is arriving Sunday and so hopefully will watch it Sunday night or Monday night.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I just noticed it not arriving Sunday but on Wednesday and so hopefully will watch it Wednesday night or Thursday night, this is the DVD:


----------



## Picaro (Feb 8, 2020)

Stewart is the lead in it, really; Wayne's role is secondary. That's a surprise in itself. At least imo that's the case.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 9, 2020)

Wayne was very comfortable and natural in front of the camera. Some actors have that charm without having much dynamic. That works for certain subjects. Nuanced roles require depth. If Hoffman is an example of overdoing some aspects, it must be admitted that 'method' students in America represent the greater part of good thespians. "East of Eden" or the like absolutely demand a quality of performance beyond merely 'natural' acting.
"High Noon", to return to specifics of the thread, only really developed Cooper and Kelly's characters, and even those not too much. The film depended upon stark contrasts of relative clichés; honest and sincere versus cowardice and the diabolic. Eastwood's series of beginning westerns were like that. That is what makes him even greater in making "Unforgiven", where there is much greater development and nuance. He himself is not a great actor and showed fine restraint in directing himself, dong an exemplary job in the film. Many others played excellently as well.


----------



## sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







~S~


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Wayne was very comfortable and natural in front of the camera. Some actors have that charm without having much dynamic. That works for certain subjects. Nuanced roles require depth. If Hoffman is an example of overdoing some aspects, it must be admitted that 'method' students in America represent the greater part of good thespians. "East of Eden" or the like absolutely demand a quality of performance beyond merely 'natural' acting.
> "High Noon", to return to specifics of the thread, only really developed Cooper and Kelly's characters, and even those not too much. The film depended upon stark contrasts of relative clichés; honest and sincere versus cowardice and the diabolic. Eastwood's series of beginning westerns were like that. That is what makes him even greater in making "Unforgiven", where there is much greater development and nuance. He himself is not a great actor and showed fine restraint in directing himself, dong an exemplary job in the film. Many others played excellently as well.


Eastwood developed as an actor. Initially, he was just Spaghetti Westerns and played the same character in Dirty Harry.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Wayne was very comfortable and natural in front of the camera. Some actors have that charm without having much dynamic. That works for certain subjects. Nuanced roles require depth. If Hoffman is an example of overdoing some aspects, it must be admitted that 'method' students in America represent the greater part of good thespians. "East of Eden" or the like absolutely demand a quality of performance beyond merely 'natural' acting.
> "High Noon", to return to specifics of the thread, only really developed Cooper and Kelly's characters, and even those not too much. The film depended upon stark contrasts of relative clichés; honest and sincere versus cowardice and the diabolic. Eastwood's series of beginning westerns were like that. That is what makes him even greater in making "Unforgiven", where there is much greater development and nuance. He himself is not a great actor and showed fine restraint in directing himself, dong an exemplary job in the film. Many others played excellently as well.


Are you discussing the 2000 remake of High Noon?

You make some very good points.  Natural actors can be exceptionally good at their trade by selecting roles that fit their screen persona and developing that role in ways that fits their image.  Good examples are Marlon Brando, Robert De Niro, Jimmy Stewart, and Denzel Washington.   Other natural actors such as John Wayne develop a character which fits their own self image and plays that character over and over.  

Wayne developed his talents in grade B westerns in the 1930's.  He never took acting lessons. By the 40's he had his character down pat.  So whether he was a Marine leading a charge on the Sands of Iwo Jima, or a town Marshall fighting bad guys on the street of Laredo, he was John Wayne, the hero, honest, strong, and respectful of women but with little respect or patient for the weak or cowardly.


----------

